# Cold smoked some cheap Bourbon Whiskey



## bassshadow (Jul 25, 2015)

Here is a video of me smoking some Bourbon Whiskey. Did not come out with a real smoke taste like I thought.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 25, 2015)

Interesting... Never thought about smoking liquids.  Do you think more smoke, lighting both ends of the try, and a little longer would have yielded a smokey flavor?


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, I was thinking about putting it back in the smoker and filling up the A-Maze-N and lighting both ends for a heavy smoke. I only smoked it for 2 hours. Hoping to get that great smoke flavor...


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 25, 2015)

Let us know how it turns out.  Never tried cold smoking, but I bought some cheese to try it, so I could just add a pan of whisky to the box!


----------



## eman (Jul 26, 2015)

When you smoke liquid you need to stir it every 20 - 30 min to break the surface so that it can absorb smoke.

 I smoke water to make ice cubes for bourbon or bloody marys.

  When you smoke the bourbon rebottle it and let it set for a week before tasting. then decide if it's smokey enough.

It mellows and develops flavor as it sits.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jul 26, 2015)

The following will give you a couple examples of how I smoke liquids.

Smoked Butter - From Scratch Q/view             Smoked Pickled Herring    

If you want smoked liquids of any kind, consider adding a hand-held smoker to your smoking arsenal.

Tom


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, thanks for the heads up. I will resmoke in a few days and will stir it every 30 minutes too this time. Will post on my results.


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 26, 2015)

Also like the idea of the smoked water for ice cubes...


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 27, 2015)

OK...I resmoked the bourbon with a full load of pellets and lighted both ends. Set timer to remind me to stir it every 30 minutes... 
Wow! Now I can smell and taste the smoke, what a difference. 
Definitely doing this again with a better grade of whiskey.  Going smoke some water too, for making ice cubes.
Not so sure I need a separate hand held smoker for liquids... The stirring and heavier smoke did the trick.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 28, 2015)

Basshadow, how long did you smoke it for this time?


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 28, 2015)

About 5 hours smoke time. Lit both ends of the A-Maze-N pellet smoker.


----------



## food junkie (Jul 28, 2015)

I have smoked Vodka by separating in smaller bowls to increase surface area.

After 2 hours it had all the smoke it needed.

This makes great Bloody Marys.


----------



## floridasteve (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Been wanting to try som cheese, so I'll do booze to go along!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 28, 2015)

Even with a cold smoke don't you lose alcohol to evaporation? What about the slight chance of explosion? Ok, I did say slight.


----------



## thomas phillips (Jul 28, 2015)

The smoked bourbon loses a lot of the alcohols and congeners (flavorings you don't want) to evaporation (volatilization).......oh way back when I made my own stuff I'd cold smoke the corn first before mashing it in......oh god the flavor was awesome.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 28, 2015)

This is an interesting beer that is somewhat local to me.  They smoke the malt before they brew it.  It's actually smoked in sacks in the same smokehouse with the bologna.

http://www.snitzcreekbrewery.com/beers.php

*Seltzer’s Smokehaus #7* 

_From the hardwood fired smokehouses of Seltzer’s Smoked Meats comes Seltzer’s Smokehaus 7. A unique combination of malt, hops, and smoke create a rauchbier with a flavor that harkens back to the “old-world” ways of a Lebanon County icon._


----------



## bassshadow (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes vodka is on my to do list. I have some vodka I infused with a Trinadad Scorpion pepper a few years ago, which is really good in Bloody Mary's. So thinking of smoking that.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Aug 3, 2015)

bassshadow said:


> Not so sure I need a separate hand held smoker for liquids... The stirring and heavier smoke did the trick.


It's all a matter of choice as to how we add smoke flavor to what we consume.  After using several different methods of smoking liquids, I have found that my handheld smoke generator will do in anywhere from mere seconds to a minute or two what used to take hours.  It also makes smoking carbonated beverages such as beer or pop a breeze.

Enjoy your results no matter how you get there.

Tom


----------



## slickjack (Nov 25, 2015)

What kind of smoke would you use? Hickory? Whiskey barrels?


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 25, 2015)

I've infused tequila with smoked hot pepper. The funny thing is, it winds up resembling scotch.


----------



## bassshadow (Nov 25, 2015)

SlickJack,  I chose oak for my smoke; but think any type would be great... Next time I do it, going to use cherry. 
http://youtube.com/c/KurtsSmokehouse


----------



## thomas phillips (Dec 24, 2015)

Was thinking about this the other day and I took some JD barrel chips and soaked them in some cheap Red wine for 2 days. Then used them for smoking some chicken breasts......omg wow! nice flavor.

Reason I thought about this was I saw some used wine barrel staves on Amazon for smoking but the price was just ridiculous!!!! 

Edit: Posted because of Alcohol + smoking, mad scientist reasoning here. Probably has already been done....


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 24, 2015)

eman said:


> When you smoke liquid you need to stir it every 20 - 30 min to break the surface so that it can absorb smoke.
> 
> I smoke water to make ice cubes for bourbon or bloody marys.
> 
> ...


well now, that IS quite interesting. ahhh.


----------

